# Another SALE!



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

3015 Mobile Hwy, West end of the bldg. The thrift store there is closing and selling everything in there. Drop by and make the guys offers on what they have. you never know....... Tomorrow (Saturday) from 8-2, forgot to say when........

Thanks,


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Bump... Too far for me, but a good heads up for everyone else.


----------

